# Kovachii development



## OR.O (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey guy! I bought my first Kovachii in February, it had an 1 old growth and 1 small new, no active roots. This is my first time with Kovachii and anyway I'm not a pro grower. 

just arrived




a few weeks later I decided to repot it, as you can see the new fan had no roots.





these pics are from yesterday














:drool::drool::drool::drool:





what do you think about it? 
I hope for a bud next year, is it possible? or it's stil too small/young?


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 30, 2016)

Excellent progress.

It is possible to bloom next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2016)

Looks like you are doing well.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 30, 2016)

Looks great, two new growths! Congrats and continued good luck!!


----------



## abax (Jul 30, 2016)

Impressive growth starting from no roots. The plant looks
really good.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 31, 2016)

good job


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Justin (Jul 31, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, very good with this difficult species. Source?


----------



## troy (Jul 31, 2016)

You got a good quality kovachii, congrats on the save!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats! Good save.

What's the top dressing? Rock wool??
I think I see bark and stone chips in the pot??

How warm does it get during summer in your grueling area?


----------



## OR.O (Aug 1, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Congrats! Good save.
> 
> What's the top dressing? Rock wool??
> I think I see bark and stone chips in the pot??
> ...



it is all rock wool with some white marble ( carrara ) and dolomite, next time I would like to try rock wool and diatomite, but diatomite is really hard to find here.

when the temperature starts to get up ( 28/30 C ) I moved them in a fresh place, where temperature range is of 20-25 C.

I suppose that Kovachii growth without an high difference of temperature between night and day , in hot summer like here and indoor, gets lower till stop.
This is just my first opinion, I noticed this when the temperatures are raised up and Kovachii gets slow growth.
Probably for well established plants this temperature effect has a less impact, but this is what I see in mine area and like ''indoor grower''.

( I hope it is understandable )


----------



## phraggy (Aug 1, 2016)

kovachii grows very quickly and readily puts out new growth. In a years time you may be looking at a six growth plant. In my opinion a lot of kovachii are not kept warm enough anything upto 30c and down to 13c will do fine ( others will not agree ). I feed regularly with calcium nitrate and maxicrop seaweed extract.

Ed


----------



## OR.O (Aug 1, 2016)

phraggy said:


> kovachii grows very quickly and readily puts out new growth. In a years time you may be looking at a six growth plant. In my opinion a lot of kovachii are not kept warm enough anything upto 30c and down to 13c will do fine ( others will not agree ). I feed regularly with calcium nitrate and maxicrop seaweed extract.
> 
> Ed



a friend of mine grows his Kovachii at the temperature you said and it's growing up pretty well!

I think that my biggest problem is that I can't go down with temperature as Kovachii needs and I this is why I put it in a place with low temperature


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 1, 2016)

I've found kovachii to be warm tolerant, but I can give mine much higher ligh level if the temperature is cool, even direct sunshine. And it blooms very well.


----------



## MaryPientka (Aug 2, 2016)

Continued good luck! I look forward to the bloom photos!


----------

